# 360Q question?



## derekleffew (Dec 11, 2014)

Found these photos on a popular auction site. What initially drew my attention is that the fixture was listed as an SL Coolbeam Zoom. Fail. But anyway, I've never seen the hunk of circular metal disc hanging off the side of the yoke. Its only purpose, the way it's installed, seems to permit a longer than stock side bolt. Is there any other function, and has anyone else seen similar? Is it an Altman part? Or a homemade locking dog, wrongly installed?








Question open to everyone.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 11, 2014)

It almost looks like a bearing used as a washer, as the bolt going through the yoke doesn't look tightened. I wish they had a picture of the other side.


----------



## venuetech (Dec 11, 2014)

I think it is something scavenged from another fixture. Does that look like an Altman yoke?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 11, 2014)

That is really odd. So hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## venuetech (Dec 12, 2014)

I think it is from a 6 or 8" strand fresnelite.
mine have the raised rings and that same style notched spring washer.
photo from an e-bay posting


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 17, 2014)

@venuetech, I had a similar thought but probably the wrong donor instrument. Berkey Colortran MiniEllipse.



Still don't understand why anyone thought the part was needed on a 360Q, particularly installed in a manner that doesn't do anything.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Dec 17, 2014)

All I can guess is someone did a yoke swap and didn't know what to do with the disc but thought they needed it. Weird things happen during hangs.


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 17, 2014)

gafftapegreenia said:


> All I can guess is someone did a yoke swap and didn't know what to do with the disc but thought they needed it. Weird things happen during hangs.



Yeah, the yoke looks like it came from something else, the spacer probably just came with it.


----------



## AudJ (Dec 18, 2014)

I wonder if during the alleged yoke swap, there was not an appropriate length bolt on hand, and someone needed a make-shift spacer to clear the reflector?


----------



## Les (Dec 18, 2014)

The yoke itself actually looks correct to me. That spacer, though... Seems like a misguided attempt to correct for that missing lock-dog. But the yoke does appear to have the correct height and width of you imagine the nearly 1/4" locking dog that fits between the body and yoke.

Probably a "quick fix" for a hastily-rigged fixture which kept dropping its focus. They are actually some clean-looking fixtures he has there -- too bad he wants nearly retail price for them.


----------



## venuetech (Dec 18, 2014)

just a quick fix for the auction photos, it looked like it fit to some one unfamiliar with its normal appearance / operation.
if they were smart the would have just snapped photos of the other side of the unit.


----------



## idio1tg3niou5 (Jul 23, 2016)

gafftapegreenia said:


> All I can guess is someone did a yoke swap and didn't know what to do with the disc but thought they needed it. Weird things happen during hangs.


Yup. Seen it done before. When I was in school we had mostly 360Qs, Fresnals and Altmann zooms. We would have freshman "repair" the broken inventory and wou

gafftapegreenia said:


> All I can guess is someone did a yoke swap and didn't know what to do with the disc but thought they needed it. Weird things happen during hangs.


Yup. Seen it done before. When I was in school we had 360Qs, Fresnals, and Altman zooms. We would have freshman and the like repair the broken inventory and would often get "Frankenlights" as the result.


----------

